# Weirdest Full Recovery Ever



## Brett (Feb 24, 2016)

So I won't bore you guys about my derealization. It's the same as everyone else's. Came after smoking pot, felt not real, what is the universe, what are those stars?, am I really here? Yada yada. However my recovery was very different than others.

For those who say distraction isn't a cure (I've literally seen people say that), they're talking absolute bullshit. My distraction came in the weirdest form. I'm a super hypochondriac on top of having the derealization episode for 4 months. I tricked myself into believing I had a brain tumor. I accepted death, I told my parents to take me to the hospital but knowing of my anxiety they knew I was making it up. However I worried night and day about this brain tumor that DP started to fade. I slowly overtime started to realize that I obviously didn't have a brain tumor because after 4 weeks, something bad would've happened and I would've been in a hospital already. Those 4 weeks of believing in the tumor completely took my mind off of the DP and my DP was fully gone!!!!! It was like a double realization and made me appreciate life so much more.

To end on a positive note, nobody is stuck in this horrible world we've found. In fact 6 months out of the disease, I can say I'm glad I had my setback as I am living life to the fullest and life is so much more valuable than it once was back when I didn't care. Derealization will make you guys better people and for all of those people that will try to put you back down by there negative energy, just realize that you are in control of yourself and nothing else. I had severe derealization, at one point I would run outside and look at the stars and just scream and cry. I felt so lonely in such a big universe, it was just wild. And for any of you assholes who think in the reverse way that you've gone through worse, we're all in this together and don't say that my symptoms were not as severe as yours because you don't know. I've seen that happen so many times on these forums and it just spreads hate.

Thank you guys so much, some of your stories made me feel so good about myselfs.


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Congrats dear


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy for you man. Cosmos , NASA, universe are amazing to me. Even trying to heal myself from DP for 6 months I still love it and is what i do to get my mind off of things. Thank you for the helpful words. I have a while to go but I know things will get better!


----------

